# Wading



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying by the old chimney this weekend. Can anyone tell me if this is a good idea or should I try somewhere else?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I've never floundered that section of beach but it tends to be pretty muddy and hard to see in the daylight due to Escambia River flowing in near by.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Any other suggestions? I'm new to flounder gigging. I'm just trying to learn. And thanks for the advice.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a couple great led wading lights if anyone is interested. They draw less than one amp. Single is 500 lums double is 1000 lums. Completly water proof O-ring sealed. P M me if interested.


----------

